# No Roll weights for catfish.



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I have the mold for 6oz and 8 oz No Roll sinkers. Some of yall have probably seen my post on the for sale section about the lead weights I sell. Would anybody on here be interested in the No Roll sinkers if I started selling them? The price would be $0.80ea for the 6oz and $1.10ea for the 8oz. If anybody has any questions, opinions, or concerns please let me know.
Thanks again,
Brian Arnold


----------

